# The new Sherman Theatre building in Cardiff



## Col_Buendia (Feb 4, 2012)

After having worked there for four years, I am now watching the results of the Sherman refurb via Twitter. This video from Walesonline makes the place look really fabulous:

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbi...mp-video-91466-30254591/#.Tyu8GNuTWjM.twitter

What do people think who have seen it with their own eyes? I'm gutted I can't be there to see the results of something that I worked towards up until a year ago, but I wonder if it has as much buzz about it as the PR coming out of the Sherman marketing dept has me believing 

And I see Cerys is playing there soon. That should keep a few of ye happy!


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

It looks great!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 4, 2012)

It does, doesn't it? I remember the original plan was for the front to be covered in a uniform layer of steel diamonds. Given that the man in charge was also responsible for the WMC, I personally felt that this was steering too close to that building's look, but maybe that's what a "trademark style" means or something. Anyway, it looks from the video that the uniform steel cover has changed into something that is criss-crossed with darker diamonds, on the diagonals. I wonder if that is the case? There was concern that a solid steel skin would be too reflective and dazzle drivers coming down Senghennydd Road at the "wrong" time of day, lol.


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 4, 2012)

I only booked tickets for a play yesterday. The woman at the booking office was charm personofied. Am looking forward to it.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2012)

will cycle past when the snow is gone to have a looksee
Cerys is £25


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 4, 2012)

ddraig said:


> will cycle past when the snow is gone to have a looksee
> Cerys is £25


Tell them you know me - that should make it £35


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2012)

maybe i could carry her guitar


----------

